# Upstate NY 2014-2015 Weather



## JTVLandscaping

This one has the correct years.


----------



## Stik208

So, details on the new ride?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

So how are all you southerners doing so far this season? The long friendly battle I've had with my albany friends is what the real upstate is….i just consider myself to be pretty much southern canadian. 

We've only gotten a couple 1" to 2" dustings.

I have 6 commercial lots and about 10 residential… I run two trucks, a Ram 3500 crew cab dump w/ 9' fisher straight blade w/ wings and a snowex 8500 sander. My other truck is a Ram 2500 crew cab w/ 8.5' XV2 and i run a small snowex 525 salter on the back of it if i need straight salt put down. I also have a little Massey GC2610 with a curtis cab, 51" rear mount snow blower and i have a 6' ZMI pusher that should be here monday. I use this for my residential driveways and clearing out the loading docks at a couple places when back dragging just doesn't cut it.


----------



## welder1122

Tpc where are you located? I was thinking the same think. Albany is far from upstate.i am about 25 miles south of Canada


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Stik208;1885864 said:


> So, details on the new ride?


2015 Silverado 2500 HD. Everything isn't official yet because I'm going through my bank for financing and we made the deal too late yesterday and the guy I deal with at the bank doesn't work Monday so Tuesday it should be official.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I always figured upstate is everything north of Kingston. You guys are the North Country. Used to have a capital district thread but there were only like 5 of us so I made it for everyone


----------



## TPCLandscaping

welder1122;1886350 said:


> Tpc where are you located? I was thinking the same think. Albany is far from upstate.i am about 25 miles south of Canada


My shop is in champlain, all of my plowing is pretty much in Rouses Point… in the summer i cover lawns as far as south plattsburgh.


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1886562 said:


> My shop is in champlain, all of my plowing is pretty much in Rouses Point… in the summer i cover lawns as far as south plattsburgh.


I was just at price chopper in champlain. I live in chazy and work out of plattsburgh


----------



## TPCLandscaping

JTVLandscaping;1886432 said:


> I always figured upstate is everything north of Kingston. You guys are the North Country. Used to have a capital district thread but there were only like 5 of us so I made it for everyone


anyone from the city figure anything on the other side of the bridges is upstate… i guess we are the north country. We are pretty spread out up here and i try not to travel to far to plow. I have friends that travel 20 to 30 miles to get to accounts, i won't do that.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

welder1122;1886563 said:


> I was just at price chopper in champlain. I live in chazy and work out of plattsburgh


Do you do commercial plowing or residential? if you took Route 9 you drove right by my shop.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

TPCLandscaping;1886564 said:


> anyone from the city figure anything on the other side of the bridges is upstate… i guess we are the north country. We are pretty spread out up here and i try not to travel to far to plow. I have friends that travel 20 to 30 miles to get to accounts, i won't do that.


I knew a kid in Mineville that mowed lawns but never bothered plowing because most people handle their own snow up there. Seems like you'd have to be in the bigger towns to get much work.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I have 6 commercial lots right here in Rouses Point… 3 are right next to each other and the other 3 scattered around town. On a good snow storm it takes 2 trucks and 4 guys 5 hours from the time i leave the shop to the time we are back.


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1886562 said:


> My shop is in champlain, all of my plowing is pretty much in Rouses Point… in the summer i cover lawns as far as south plattsburgh.


yeah I know where your shop is. After ypu said champlain it clicked. I prefer to only cover commercial. Guy I'm working for has accounts all over plattsburgh

I see your shop is up for sale and so is the troopers building


----------



## welder1122

I feel the need for a north country weather thread


----------



## grandview

So if you get a big storm,will you be lucky enough to have the Gov hang out there too?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

ha grandview…we aren't "lucky" enough to get the lake effect here…worse snow i've seen here is in 93 we had about 3' in one storm. 

welder…you and i would be the only one posting in there!


----------



## welder1122

There has to be more from the north country on here


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Yeah i don't own the shop, just rent it for now...who do you work for? I stay out of plattsburgh for snow. 

I tried bidding price chopper in Champlain, it went for $28000 for the season, barely enough to cover equipment and material let alone employees and any kind of profit.


----------



## welder1122

Small time guy. 28k for the year? That's nuts. But champlain center only goes for about a million for a three years..... the liability of a mall like that and the amount of salt doesn't make it worth it in my mind


----------



## welder1122

Small time guy. 28k for the year? That's nuts. But champlain center only goes for about a million for a three years..... the liability of a mall like that and the amount of salt doesn't make it worth it in my mind.. don't you do cornerstone?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Yeah I have there, family dollar and angelos...makes it nice with 3 in a row


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1887041 said:


> Yeah I have there, family dollar and angelos...makes it nice with 3 in a row


I think we have talked last year. I was at cornerstone. And i liked how you had your sidewalk spreader set up on the back of the sander


----------



## TPCLandscaping

welder1122;1887046 said:


> I think we have talked last year. I was at cornerstone. And i liked how you had your sidewalk spreader set up on the back of the sander


Oh yeah! That worked well until i caught it on a branch at one of my residential properties. Switched a few things up this year...the old blue chevy is gone, now running two Rams.


----------



## welder1122

If only your side walk slat could have been filled by the sander.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Yeah 50lb bags suck!

Got some backup lights set up on the truck today, they are pretty bright!


----------



## TPCLandscaping




----------



## truckitup

TPCLandscaping;1887121 said:


> Yeah 50lb bags suck!
> 
> Got some backup lights set up on the truck today, they are pretty bright!


What type of tonto cover do you have with the back rack? Does it work well. I want to get one, just cant figure out what would work so it does not leak up front with the back rack.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Roll X. I had to get risers made by back rack but it works great. The cover is an aluminum roll up.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Looks like a little bit of work Tomorrow night and Wednesday morning...


----------



## TPCLandscaping

maps almost look like we will stay all frozen while glens falls and albany area will get a mixed mess. Looks like i'll be putting the sander back in the truck tomorrow, for the 3rd time….I need to just finish up my fall cleanups and put the sander in for good!!


----------



## grandview

I thought before Bruno got arrested ,he had heating coils put into the roads and everyone's parking lots and driveways?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

We got 12" on Wednesday and it's almost all gone now so hopefully we won't get much this week so I can get to my last cleanups.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

grandview;1887812 said:


> I thought before Bruno got arrested ,he had heating coils put into the roads and everyone's parking lots and driveways?


Bruno was acquitted. Uncle Joe was good for this area, lots of youth football fields have their lights thanks to Joe. I registered as a republican so he had the heating coils removed from all my customers' properties.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i didn't get any of those heated driveways or walkways….or anything lol


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1887887 said:


> i didn't get any of those heated driveways or walkways….or anything lol


Just let the dog out to see snow on my porch.


----------



## welder1122

Tpc saw your truck on 9 down near dourcher today. That is a big plow rig man


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Yeah...i was down shopping for a new plow...i think i want to put a 9.5 xv2 on that truck. I have a 9' straight blade on it right now. The truck is long! I try to use it only on my Comercial parking lots. My ssnow pusher came in for my sub compact today. I need to get my cab on aand get that tractor set up soon!


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1888125 said:


> Yeah...i was down shopping for a new plow...i think i want to put a 9.5 xv2 on that truck. I have a 9' straight blade on it right now. The truck is long! I try to use it only on my Comercial parking lots. My ssnow pusher came in for my sub compact today. I need to get my cab on aand get that tractor set up soon!


One of my good customers and tr ash guy just put the xv2 on his crew cab dodge. Thing is sweet.. they installed it last Wed. Before the storm. It is a very fast plow. But still they leave that dribble in the center.


----------



## welder1122

What did you get for a pusher. Once apon a time I worked for kage new england. And am a huge fan of them regardless of my work history with the company


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I bought a ZMI. It looks pretty nice and they made custom mounts so i could take the bucket off my massey gc. 

Durocher is one of your customer's? My wife's mom is one of the owners, hence why I have two Rams


----------



## welder1122

No not dourcher. Really not a fan of them. One of my customers at work who is also my trash guy. Had a xv2 put on last week by dourcher. Thing is sweet


----------



## Mholubek

Just popping in!


----------



## welder1122

Radar now issued a bulletin. 1-3 inches tonight with other winter crap


----------



## Mholubek

Looks like it'll be nothing to push, just enough to have ppl forget how to drive.
At least my area radar/reports.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Looks like the sander is going back in lol....

Welder...I'd shop somewhere else if my wife's mom wasn't an owner. I've always been a gm guy but when i can buy a new truck with a brand new xv2 for less than the sticker, you go where the price is right!


----------



## Mholubek

TPC ...You running the Cummins in those?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

From Lake George north, 3-6, Capital District, 1-3. Looks like we'll be salting.


----------



## RonWin

Looks like saratoga says 2-4 snow ice sleet into the early am wedsnesday, probably gonna head out around 230 330 am?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I figure closer to 430 start for me. I'd rather let the snow absorb the freezing rain if I can.


----------



## RonWin

JTV where do u plow?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Mholubek;1888382 said:


> TPC ...You running the Cummins in those?


Nope no rattle traps for me...5.7 in my dump, 6.4 in my 2500


----------



## Mholubek

Rattle traps....lol

let's you know it's still running. ..


----------



## JTVLandscaping

RonWin;1888435 said:


> JTV where do u plow?


Nassau-Schodack-East Greenbush


----------



## Sprag-O

1-3" here and ice is the report... Going to be gone by tomorrow it looks like.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Actually looks like snow this evening down here. Wouldn't mind taking care of everything overnight as opposed to in the morning


----------



## leolkfrm

they can't get much snow in albany....to much political hot air


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I don't mind the red tape, just as long as the good folks down in NYC get everything they want.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

snowing a bit here allready.. got a dusting. Sander is back in truck, loaded and plow is on.


----------



## Stik208

Sounds like sleet here in Albany, I'm hoping for a change over to get enough to push.


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1889159 said:


> snowing a bit here allready.. got a dusting. Sander is back in truck, loaded and plow is on.


And Its just about a bust in plattsburgh


----------



## JTVLandscaping

The car windshields had some sleet on them so I salted them. I don't know why everyone was so mad, I'm just being safe.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Haha JT people are so ungreatful. 

Welder i went out and scraped about 1.5 inch of heavy wet snow off most my lots and put sand down


----------



## aloe

Hey everyone. Hope last week was a good start for everybody!!! Nothing here. A slushy accum. Of sleet this am. Salted most but not all properties. Looks like something next Tuesday. 2-6


----------



## aloe

TPCLandscaping;1888371 said:


> Looks like the sander is going back in lol....
> 
> Welder...I'd shop somewhere else if my wife's mom wasn't an owner. I've always been a gm guy but when i can buy a new truck with a brand new xv2 for less than the sticker, you go where the price is right!


Nice deal!!!


----------



## Mholubek

Nothing here, some ice on rds around 430am.


----------



## aloe

Mholubek;1889966 said:


> Nothing here, some ice on rds around 430am.


Where in schdy are you?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

got my new big snow mover mounted the other night lol.. this is for my residential driveways in town..51" blower goes on the back and the cab is mounted just waiting for fittings for the heater.


----------



## welder1122

My ideal short driveway machine would be a 72" or greater front mount blower with a back drag box on the back.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

that won't fit in my garage… this is how it was setup last winter..


----------



## welder1122

Still a sweet best up. Just saying my ideal set up


----------



## TPCLandscaping

The setup all those crazy canadians run up there are nuts…100hp tractors with those reverse blowers…doesn't even take them 2 minutes to clear a 4 car driveway


----------



## welder1122

That's where I learned of that setup. Sima 2012 in Buffalo. A guy in Quebec was talking about it


----------



## JTVLandscaping

The driveway rigs are great. If I ever get enough work in one neighborhood, I'd consider something like this.


----------



## grandview

welder1122;1891538 said:


> That's where I learned of that setup. Sima 2012 in Buffalo. A guy in Quebec was talking about it


I didn't see you there.

You must be taking about Paul,he's on here too.


----------



## grandview

Well,another quarter went by, off with the sales tax to you guys in Albany.


----------



## welder1122

Tpc. U were at the snow and ice convention in Buffalo? I was there all week. I was working for a company out of mass at he time. Had my triaxle out in front of the convention a couple days


----------



## JTVLandscaping

grandview;1891998 said:


> Well,another quarter went by, off with the sales tax to you guys in Albany.


Oh good, I could use a few bucks.


----------



## dcamp824

Looks like a possible interior northeast snow tues.. i have a weather guy I follow 
on twitter @accureyno who is spot on 99% of the time and he is saying early call 6-12" around albany and 12+ in the adirondaks.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

dcamp824;1892498 said:


> Looks like a possible interior northeast snow tues.. i have a weather guy I follow
> on twitter @accureyno who is spot on 99% of the time and he is saying early call 6-12" around albany and 12+ in the adirondaks.


The new plow gets installed on the 17th...let's push the storm off a couple weeks.


----------



## dcamp824

JTVLandscaping;1892519 said:


> The new plow gets installed on the 17th...let's push the storm off a couple weeks.


Hopefully we can get one now and in a couple weeks,lol.. i lucked out we just picked up a new 9.5 xv2 from T&T on last Wed right before it started snowing so I got to put it to work right away.. what did you get?


----------



## RonWin

Not much for snow/sleet tn, looking like an inch in saratoga


----------



## TPCLandscaping

welder1122;1892000 said:


> Tpc. U were at the snow and ice convention in Buffalo? I was there all week. I was working for a company out of mass at he time. Had my triaxle out in front of the convention a couple days


Nope never been but id like to!

I got to spend the night tonight installing my 9.5 xv2. ..which matches my 8.5 xv2 nicely


----------



## JTVLandscaping

dcamp824;1892542 said:


> Hopefully we can get one now and in a couple weeks,lol.. i lucked out we just picked up a new 9.5 xv2 from T&T on last Wed right before it started snowing so I got to put it to work right away.. what did you get?


I got an 8' HD straight blade from Arrowhead for my new Silverado. You like dealing with T&T?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

RonWin;1892555 said:


> Not much for snow/sleet tn, looking like an inch in saratoga


Good thing, I blocked my truck in with my Ranger and the Ranger wouldn't start this morning. Typical Ford. Luckily I keep ice melt on site and drove the other truck to treat the walkways.

On a side note, set the alarm for 4 but didn't realize it was for Monday and slept straight until 530. Whoops, glad it wasn't bad.


----------



## dcamp824

JTVLandscaping;1892639 said:


> I got an 8' HD straight blade from Arrowhead for my new Silverado. You like dealing with T&T?


Yeah T&T has always been good to us we got about 10 plows from them in the past 5 years or so.. so i'm in there getting parts all the time and have got to know the guys at the desk pretty good.


----------



## cdmckane

We're looking at 3-6" Tuesday here in the Eastern Finger Lakes. Looks like business might start picking up.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Might be rain here...hope so


----------



## aloe

dcamp824;1892498 said:


> Looks like a possible interior northeast snow tues.. i have a weather guy I follow
> on twitter @accureyno who is spot on 99% of the time and he is saying early call 6-12" around albany and 12+ in the adirondaks.


I've heard the same. 8-10 in schdy


----------



## aloe

JTVLandscaping;1892642 said:


> Good thing, I blocked my truck in with my Ranger and the Ranger wouldn't start this morning. Typical Ford. Luckily I keep ice melt on site and drove the other truck to treat the walkways.
> 
> On a side note, set the alarm for 4 but didn't realize it was for Monday and slept straight until 530. Whoops, glad it wasn't bad.


Salted around 11-12. Then needed more so I made the trip to the shop & grabbed another 250#. All was ok I as I didn't get any phone calls this morning. No was just dozing off at 6 when the alert was extended till 10am. Salting my big lots with the walk behind was a PITA!

Sleet & snow had changed to frz rain by midnight and continued all night.


----------



## aloe

JTVLandscaping;1892998 said:


> Might be rain here...hope so


Shh! If it doesn't snow then I'll have to start working nights at Walmart & go back to bartending


----------



## JTVLandscaping

aloe;1893094 said:


> Shh! If it doesn't snow then I'll have to start working nights at Walmart & go back to bartending


You'll make more money if you work Walmart days and bartend at night.


----------



## aloe

JTVLandscaping;1893170 said:


> You'll make more money if you work Walmart days and bartend at night.


Depends on the bar. Been doing it for 20+ years. Get tired of dealing with the drunks. Kids at home. so this works better than Walmart.


----------



## dcamp824

aloe;1893088 said:


> I've heard the same. 8-10 in schdy


You live in schdy.??


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Before

After. ..little upgrade


----------



## GMC3500

been busy in Lake George ive had about 4 plow able events so far and a couple saltings...have only seen money from one customer and a few random calls guess its time to start tracking people down and get my money


----------



## JTVLandscaping

TPCLandscaping;1893282 said:


> Before
> 
> After. ..little upgrade


Very nice...What'd you do with the old plow?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

GMC3500;1893340 said:


> been busy in Lake George ive had about 4 plow able events so far and a couple saltings...have only seen money from one customer and a few random calls guess its time to start tracking people down and get my money


Looks like a big one for you this week...better shake 'em down tomorrow!


----------



## Mholubek

I'm confused.
How can they predict 1-3 (4-8) with Temps in the mid 30s.

Sounds like rain to me.

........I did mount plow up tho, just encase


----------



## dcamp824

Mholubek;1894244 said:


> I'm confused.
> How can they predict 1-3 (4-8) with Temps in the mid 30s.
> 
> Sounds like rain to me.
> 
> ........I did mount plow up tho, just encase


Cause there is already cold air in place now.the storm we got on thanksgiving was in the mid thirty's


----------



## welder1122

TPCLandscaping;1893282 said:


> Before
> 
> After. ..little upgrade


Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Mholubek

dcamp824;1894246 said:


> Cause there is already cold air in place now.the storm we got on thanksgiving was in the mid thirty's


Roger that!


----------



## aloe

I'm hoping for a shift east! Plow goes on tonight.


----------



## snowplower1

gonna be heavy wet snow, so that should be fun. looks like for my area we will be getting better conditions whereas more east you guys will get a bit of ice and snow. I got my plow on today and putting new tires on 2 trucks tomorrow and new cutting edge, nothing like waiting till the day before the storm to cram everything in! it makes it more of a challenge...


----------



## JTVLandscaping

snowplower1;1894431 said:


> gonna be heavy wet snow, so that should be fun. looks like for my area we will be getting better conditions whereas more east you guys will get a bit of ice and snow. I got my plow on today and putting new tires on 2 trucks tomorrow and new cutting edge, nothing like waiting till the day before the storm to cram everything in! it makes it more of a challenge...


More than once I've staked properties as the snow was already falling, it's just more fun that way.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

aloe;1894286 said:


> I'm hoping for a shift east! Plow goes on tonight.


I hope it tracks over Chicago and we get 80 degrees and thunderstorms.


----------



## aloe

JTVLandscaping;1894819 said:


> I hope it tracks over Chicago and we get 80 degrees and thunderstorms.


Now that you've said it....we'll get hammered!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

The old plow is up for sale...

Finally got my driveway setup all together


----------



## xgiovannix12

12 to 16 inches of concrete to push its going to be a good money making storm  BE safe every 1


----------



## welder1122

Tpc. Next snow and ice convention close to us. Is buffalo 2016. 

That's a sweet driveway machine. That I could see as a good time



And reports out a my contacts in mass are saying sleet and freezing rain has begun


----------



## aloe

TPCLandscaping;1894889 said:


> The old plow is up for sale...
> 
> Finally got my driveway setup all together


That's nice


----------



## aloe

welder1122;1895031 said:


> Tpc. Next snow and ice convention close to us. Is buffalo 2016.
> 
> That's a sweet driveway machine. That I could see as a good time
> 
> And reports out a my contacts in mass are saying sleet and freezing rain has begun


Nothing in albany yet


----------



## Snoviper

Sounds like we might finally get some real plowable snow up here in Syracuse.


----------



## aloe

xgiovannix12;1894941 said:


> 12 to 16 inches of concrete to push its going to be a good money making storm  BE safe every 1


Not looking forward to shoveling any of this!!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

welder1122;1895031 said:


> Tpc. Next snow and ice convention close to us. Is buffalo 2016.
> 
> That's a sweet driveway machine. That I could see as a good time
> 
> And reports out a my contacts in mass are saying sleet and freezing rain has begun


Im trying to save up to go to GIE this year.....

Last report i saw was noon tomorrow to begin here


----------



## snowplower1

aloe;1895120 said:


> Not looking forward to shoveling any of this!!


I was just thinking i am so glad i wont have to shovel this crap. been shoveling for my dad's plowing business since i was 12. luckily i started plowing a few years ago and got other people to shovel


----------



## aloe

snowplower1;1895173 said:


> I was just thinking i am so glad i wont have to shovel this crap. been shoveling for my dad's plowing business since i was 12. luckily i started plowing a few years ago and got other people to shovel


Until this week, I didn't have enough shoveling to warrant a helper. Pretty sure this storm will change my mind. My back already hurts, lol


----------



## Mholubek

Ice here in shock-town.
No snow yet


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Little bit of freezing drizzle here just now.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Sunny & 25 here in Rochester right now


----------



## RonWin

In saratoga /albany area, wth is going on, is the snow coming or just rain??


----------



## xgiovannix12

I got 6 inches on the ground already still coming. Im in schoharie area. heading out after dinner.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I had a good period of driving rain and sleet coat everything. I guess it's snowing in Troy. NWS says anyone under the heavy band will switch briefly to snow. Thunder and Lighting up through Brunswick and Mechanicville.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Special weather statement
national weather service albany ny
632 pm est tue dec 9 2014

nyz049-050-052>054-059>061-100130-
eastern schenectady-southern saratoga-eastern albany-
western rensselaer-eastern rensselaer-eastern greene-
western columbia-eastern columbia-
including the cities of...schenectady...rotterdam...
Ballston spa...mechanicville...waterford...albany...troy...
Hoosick falls...catskill...coxsackie...athens...cairo...
Jefferson heights...hudson...chatham
632 pm est tue dec 9 2014

...heavy snow...and snow thunder in the capital region...

An intense band of heavy snow continues to impact the capital
region with snow rates of 1 to 2 inches an hour in some locations.
Also...some lightning and thunder has occurred in the snowband
over western rensselaer and southern washington counties. Total
snowfall amounts will now be in the 1 to 4 inches range...and the
snow will taper by 830 pm.

Hazardous travel conditions are expected. Motorists are urged to
exercise caution if traveling on snow covered roadways early this
evening.


----------



## xgiovannix12

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
624 PM EST TUE DEC 9 2014

NYZ032-033-038>040-042-043-047-048-051-058-063-082-VTZ014-015-
101000-
/O.CON.KALY.WS.W.0007.000000T0000Z-141211T1200Z/
NORTHERN HERKIMER-HAMILTON-SOUTHERN HERKIMER-SOUTHERN FULTON-
MONTGOMERY-NORTHERN WARREN-NORTHERN WASHINGTON-SCHOHARIE-
WESTERN SCHENECTADY-WESTERN ALBANY-WESTERN GREENE-WESTERN ULSTER-
NORTHERN FULTON-WESTERN WINDHAM-EASTERN WINDHAM-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ATWELL...BIG MOOSE...EAGLE BAY...
MCKEEVER...NOBLEBORO...NORTHWOOD...OLD FORGE...SPECULATOR...
ILION...HERKIMER...LITTLE FALLS...MOHAWK...FRANKFORT...
DOLGEVILLE...GLOVERSVILLE...JOHNSTOWN...AMSTERDAM...WELLSVILLE...
WARRENSBURG...WHITEHALL...GRANVILLE...COBLESKILL...MIDDLEBURGH...
DELANSON...ESPERANCE...DUANESBURG...ALTAMONT...HUNTER...
TANNERSVILLE...WINDHAM...SUNDOWN...ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK...
WEST HURLEY...KERHONKSON...NAPANOCH...PHOENICIA...NORTHVILLE...
MAYFIELD...JACKSONVILLE...NEWFANE...BRATTLEBORO...
WEST BRATTLEBORO...BELLOWS FALLS
624 PM EST TUE DEC 9 2014

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST
THURSDAY...

* LOCATIONS...WESTERN AND SOUTHERN ADIRONDACKS...MOHAWK AND
SCHOHARIE VALLEYS...EASTERN CATSKILLS...HELDERBERGS...THE LAKE
GEORGE REGION NORTH OF QUEENSBURY...AND WINDHAM COUNTY VERMONT.

* HAZARD TYPES...MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW WITH BRIEF PERIODS OF
SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...7 TO 14 INCHES TONIGHT WITH AN ADDITIONAL
ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES TOMORROW INTO TOMORROW
NIGHT...BRINGING TWO DAY STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 9 TO 18INCHES.
THE HIGHEST TOTALS WILL BE AT ELEVATIONS AT 1500 FEET AND
GREATER.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS...A TRACE TO ONE TENTH OF AN INCH.

* MAXIMUM SNOWFALL RATES...1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR AT TIMES.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL MIX WITH SOME SLEET...FREEZING RAIN AND
RAIN TONIGHT. THE STEADY PRECIPITATION WILL TAPER OFF
WEDNESDAY EVENING... AN ADDITIONAL PERIOD OF SNOW WILL OCCUR
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON INTO WEDNESDAY NIGHT...BEFORE TAPERING TO
SNOW SHOWERS BY THURSDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...DANGEROUS TRAVEL DUE TO SNOW COVERED ROADS AND POOR
VISIBILITIES...AS WELL THE POTENTIAL FOR POWER OUTAGES...
ESPECIALLY WHERE HEAVY WET SNOW ACCUMULATES ON TREE BRANCHES.

* WINDS...NORTH TO NORTHEAST AT 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35
MPH... ESPECIALLY OVER THE HIGH TERRAIN.

* TEMPERATURES...REMAINING STEADY IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S
FOR THIS AFTERNOON INTO TOMORROW. TEMPERATURES WILL FALL INTO
THE MIDDLE TO UPPER 20S FOR TOMORROW NIGHT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF
SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN
AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...
FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


For my area


----------



## aloe

This storm sucks! Freezing rain all morning, rain all afternoon & now snow. Going out to plow this slip shortly


----------



## TPCLandscaping

sleet here, barely an inch of accumulation


----------



## cdmckane

xgiovannix12;1895864 said:


> I got 6 inches on the ground already still coming. Im in schoharie area. heading out after dinner.


Must be nice. I was hoping to get out tonight, but it looks like I'll be heading out around 2am instead.

Good plowing and stay safe


----------



## xgiovannix12

Just got in from pushing 10 inches of concrete . Still snowing here hope you guys got some to push. Im heading to bed to go out again tomorrow morning


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Getting ready to head out at 4...looks like 3" of slop here


----------



## Mholubek

No snow in Schenectady (my area) just rain mostly


----------



## Mholubek

Mholubek;1896404 said:


> No snow in Schenectady (my area) just rain mostly


Well not just rain...there's ice everywhere. ..
No snow to push.or.shovel


----------



## seville009

Got about 8" of heavy wet stuff in Pompey. Still coming down and blowing. Saying we could get up to 20" localized by the end of tomorrow


----------



## Sprag-O

4" of heavy snow here on 1/4" of ice and still coming down fast. Few driveways I pushed for friends this morning went well. Lots of grass stuck inside my trip edge right now


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Wrapped things up at 11 last night, back out at 3. Done for now. Snow all day I guess.


----------



## xgiovannix12

any 1 else got snow ? We got 15 inches so far and now they are saying another 4 to 10 inches ...


----------



## seville009

xgiovannix12;1896958 said:


> any 1 else got snow ? We got 15 inches so far and now they are saying another 4 to 10 inches ...


Got about 20" here so far; supposed to be about 8" more overnight.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Been out since 4.....gonna see if i can call it a night soon and go back out at 4


----------



## Mholubek

Schenectady got 6..maybe more.

Went out at 8 last night. Back out now.


----------



## Sprag-O

Another 2" since I plowed last night, puts the total around 10-12"

Plowed out 3 Driveways this morning, non-profit.

No good deed goes unpunished, first one I hit a 4x4 stub (2' high) buried in the snow from a busted mailbox, dragged it along the side of the truck.


----------



## Mholubek

Don't feel bad man.
I blew 2 hubs out of my driver side on the super duty.

1 warn.
1 s.s mile marker.
On my last spare new hub (s.s mile marker)

Always keep my tools in the truck.just so happened to have pulled tools out an hr b4 heading out.
Go figure. Just my luck.

Good thing I had a friend in the area that was able to bring tools...then drove me back to my house to get spare parts.


----------



## xgiovannix12

I Just got in since 4 am We got additional 6 inches . I think its time for a nap


----------



## TPCLandscaping

My XV2 i bought last mmonth died first property at 4 in the morning, 4 swipes in. Ended up dropping it on site and going to get the little mmassey. Ended up they needed a to put a new motor on it


----------



## Snoviper

We got approx 12" in Syracuse, not too bad. Was a little heavier than our normal lake effect.


----------



## seville009

Snoviper;1897541 said:


> We got approx 12" in Syracuse, not too bad. Was a little heavier than our normal lake effect.


I'm right in Pompey; easily close to 2' here.


----------



## Stik208

Just got done doing 9 hours. Wet and heavy.


----------



## Snoviper

TPCLandscaping;1897529 said:


> My XV2 i bought last mmonth died first property at 4 in the morning, 4 swipes in. Ended up dropping it on site and going to get the little mmassey. Ended up they needed a to put a new motor on it


 That sucks, good thing you had a backup.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Snoviper;1897751 said:


> That sucks, good thing you had a backup.


I like to have backups of my backups lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

My father in law lives in Pompey he has a ski slope for a driveway!! He said he couldn't get up it lol

The joke is every year his rich boys would drive their cars too the top of the mountain!! I had kids so I had wagons mini vans, so one year I said horsepower is what I need so I brought my iroc, I put on a hell of a show lol

I bought my awd express and it's not even a challenge I wait for his kids too come and stop mid hill screwing all of them out of momentum lmao watching them back down the hill like I use too lmfao


----------



## snowplower1

I had some fun in the storm, salted all the ice around 730 wednesday morning finished by 11, started plowing and didnt stop until 11 am today. Although plowing that much sucked, A lot of guys out my way plowed once in the morning and waited until today to plow again which would have added up to almost a foot and i seen quite a lot of guys way behind on getting things clear before open


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I plowed for 20 hrs went back in after a 4 hour nap at 10 pm

Friggen highways were unplowed so there was a one lane trail that meandered all over 3 lanes,

My van goes into beast mode in the snow, I came upon 2 nice trucks doing 50 with a yuppie suv in front of them.

I moved over into the fresh snow right next too the rumble strip, followed them for a ways till they had merging traffic just stayed on the gas and they had to slow down I never seen them again!


----------



## snowplower1

The town and highway trucks just kinda stopped plowing after like 11 and it made for some crap driving conditions, at least out where i was plowing


----------



## IPLOWSNO

It's funny you see them scraping dry asphalt as soon as it snows they hide?

You can bet your ass they are at the. Arm on the payroll though!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

When I was out last night the roads had about 6 inches of snow on them. to bad I dont get paid to plow public roads Id be rich


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah i seen about that much too. I expect that from the town, but the highways they should have been keeping up with


----------



## IPLOWSNO

No they wait for rush hour and plow side by side at 35!!

I get off an exit pray for a green light re enter and stomp on it !! I even video taped it! I passed 20 cars to get off the exit and can only imagine what they were saying when they seen me passing the plows lol


----------



## snowplower1

ha i always wonder what people are saying when i do something stupid around them. My favorite is when there is 2 inches on the road and they are just salting but for some reason plow when theres a dusting. oh and then an hour later the plow over what they just salted


----------



## aloe

That was a very long & drawn out storm. The freezing rain sucked, blew through all my salt! Then when it started snowing it just never stopped! I was out for 26-28 hrs I think. 2 hour nap then cleaning up the additional 2" that fell after I got everything opened up 5-8am. Another nap earlier & did a final cleaning/salting before the wind picks up today & makes a bigger mess


----------



## dcamp824

aloe;1898079 said:


> That was a very long & drawn out storm. The freezing rain sucked, blew through all my salt! Then when it started snowing it just never stopped! I was out for 26-28 hrs I think. 2 hour nap then cleaning up the additional 2" that fell after I got everything opened up 5-8am. Another nap earlier & did a final cleaning/salting before the wind picks up today & makes a bigger mess


Yeah I got 67 hrs in since tues afternoon finished with a 7hr salt run this morning..just got home a couple hours ago and won't be doing nothing all weekend and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Finished clean ups this morning and I picked up another client as well today . Then decided to work on the plow pump a little.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'm pissed right now. My mother lives in an HOA with probably 150 units. The company that takes care of there place never shoveled her walk out until yesterday (Saturday ) im friends with the owner of the company that takes care of it and i feel like he has taken on way more than he can chew. I got tons of calls but i said no to so i could make sure and take care of my priorities. I had everyone cleaned up and safe by Thursday afternoon. My mom had to go shovel part of her own walk and move snow from behind her vehicle. She pays almost $2500 a year in hoa fees so she shouldn't have to do this. She's also almost 70 yrs old


----------



## xgiovannix12

TPCLandscaping;1899461 said:


> I'm pissed right now. My mother lives in an HOA with probably 150 units. The company that takes care of there place never shoveled her walk out until yesterday (Saturday ) im friends with the owner of the company that takes care of it and i feel like he has taken on way more than he can chew. I got tons of calls but i said no to so i could make sure and take care of my priorities. I had everyone cleaned up and safe by Thursday afternoon. My mom had to go shovel part of her own walk and move snow from behind her vehicle. She pays almost $2500 a year in hoa fees so she shouldn't have to do this. She's also almost 70 yrs old


not good


----------



## aloe

TPCLandscaping;1899461 said:


> I'm pissed right now. My mother lives in an HOA with probably 150 units. The company that takes care of there place never shoveled her walk out until yesterday (Saturday ) im friends with the owner of the company that takes care of it and i feel like he has taken on way more than he can chew. I got tons of calls but i said no to so i could make sure and take care of my priorities. I had everyone cleaned up and safe by Thursday afternoon. My mom had to go shovel part of her own walk and move snow from behind her vehicle. She pays almost $2500 a year in hoa fees so she shouldn't have to do this. She's also almost 70 yrs old


Nope, not good at all! I was finished completely midnight Thursday night. Most of my accounts are businesses & next to impossible to clean during the day. They were all opened up for business tho by 6am. I went back middle of the night Thursday-friday to get everything scraped cleaned & salted for the morning. I took one extra account wed night bc one of my customers other building way away from route hadn't been plowed. His other plow guy never showed & doesn't answer his phone.

Sounds like your friend needs to hire some more guys!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

What's black and white and blown all over?









A newspaper buried in snow!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Haha there were a few of those


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Whats everyone thinking about the christmas storm?


----------



## xgiovannix12

We got 2 inches last night Nothing really amazing. Christmas storm ? Who knows ...


----------



## snowplower1

It's really gonna come down to Temps whether it's cold enough to snow


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Looks like the storm is gonna track over the lakes. Talking wind, rain and thunderstorms for eastern NY, followed by a strong cold front with snow squalls then turning cold through January. That's what they say anyway. I'd love a good cold snap with no snow so I can stop peeling up lawns. I damaged more grass in two storms than the last 4 seasons combined.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

xgiovannix12;1904176 said:


> We got 2 inches last night Nothing really amazing. Christmas storm ? Who knows ...


Had an inch in town, 2 miles west...nothing, 3 miles east I guess they got 8" on the mountain, so I hear. Luckily I had only one service to do, and just walkways, the blacktop was mainly melted.


----------



## xgiovannix12

rain rain and more rain.... its going to be a mess


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Im sick as a dog, my guys went out and scraped slush and put sand down this morning…now looks like rain till friday. Chance of some snow sunday


----------



## JTVLandscaping

If it dries out by Saturday, I may do the last leaf cleanup I never got to


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Not a typical scene around here 2 days after Christmas.


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1912898 said:


> Not a typical scene around here 2 days after Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 140902


glad im not the only 1 who has mud


----------



## RonWin

Gives me a headache seeing this and Thinking about how much work it would be to get everything back out of where I stored it... tightest game of tetris ever.


----------



## xgiovannix12

only 2 plowable events this year I think i would have at least 5 already  LET IT SNOW!~!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

That's a driveway I put in the first week of November. I skimped on the crusher out by the street because it was good hard pack already. I like to say I live my life with no regrets, but I wish I could take that decision back.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

RonWin;1912906 said:


> Gives me a headache seeing this and Thinking about how much work it would be to get everything back out of where I stored it... tightest game of tetris ever.


I couldn't sleep at night knowing those dollars...I mean, leaves were under the snow.


----------



## RonWin

JTVLandscaping;1913058 said:


> I couldn't sleep at night knowing those dollars...I mean, leaves were under the snow.


Ya that's a nightmare for sure. I was lucky and got everything done the day before snow touched down. Was thinking more along the lines of going out there and advertising work for extra dough but like I said, lot of work just getting everything outa storage and into the trailer

:salute:


----------



## JTVLandscaping

RonWin;1913072 said:


> Ya that's a nightmare for sure. I was lucky and got everything done the day before snow touched down. Was thinking more along the lines of going out there and advertising work for extra dough but like I said, lot of work just getting everything outa storage and into the trailer
> 
> :salute:


I thought about trying a Craigslist ad because it's free, but decided against it. The stuff I did this week was leftovers from the season. One I had actually started, 2 days before Thanksgiving. blew all the leaves out of the landscaping, then it got dark and I left knowing within 24 hours they'd be under 6 or more inches of snow. It's all hand work too, all unpruned shrubs, thorns, and rocks and raised beds, and wet/frozen leaves...on a steep hill. My machine is a 54" deck and the only access is a 48" gate. After figuring any work still available is probably similar I think I'll just invoice my monthly plow customers and watch football. So much easier on my back.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Storm for this weekend? http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weekend-winter-storm-to-take-a/39844157


----------



## Mholubek

Schenectady doesn't look like any.
Looks like cold air here for the next few days.

(Side note only plowed twice this season, both times blowing my driver side hubs. One warn...one mile marker.. 3, almost 4 weeks now waiting on "warranty replacement parts")


----------



## xgiovannix12

yea I only had 2 events as well


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I had 2 full events so far...but one lasted most of a week so it felt like a lot. Looking foward to plowing with the new truck. Hopefully something comes this weekend


----------



## xgiovannix12

they are saying 3-6 but aint it to early to predict amounts .....


----------



## snowplower1

i'll believe it when it starts snowing. accuweather has predicted so many events like this that didnt happen i dont really pay attention to what they say.


----------



## Stik208

snowplower1;1914505 said:


> i'll believe it when it starts snowing. accuweather has predicted so many events like this that didnt happen i dont really pay attention to what they say.


Man, if that's not the truth. I could use some more hours so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Sprag-O

snowplower1;1914505 said:


> i'll believe it when it starts snowing. accuweather has predicted so many events like this that didnt happen i dont really pay attention to what they say.


I've had pretty good luck with WeatherUnderground and the 'Best Forecast'.

It hasn't gone downhill too much since weatherchannel got ahold of it.

If you check up north this way, you'll see a bunch of friends and I threw up a grid of personal weather stations to help clean up our forecasts up here. With so little going on in the North the big stations were giving us pretty inaccurate data.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah weather underground does a great job, the only thing I have found is it never predicts lake affect. Like tonight, I knew the laka affect was coming but they didn't call it where as everyone else did


----------



## xgiovannix12

Its going to be a mess tomorrow.... 2 to 4 predicted then changing to rain


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Changing to rain means NO SALT!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

its awfully cold tho I dont think it will change over to rain. only time will tell


----------



## snowplower1

I don't expect to have to do anything, an inch of slush then tempts change to 50 by Sunday and Monday night it goes from a half inch of rain and 50 out to low 20's over night. That is what I'm watching for


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Come up here, we are in the snow then 1/3" of ice zone. Not going to be fun


----------



## snowplower1

Keep it! I hate ice events, salting is my last favorite thing to do


----------



## JTVLandscaping

All Set down here! Bring it!


----------



## xgiovannix12

snowing here they say there is going to be heavy bands coming in . predicted 3 to 6 for us we will see


----------



## xgiovannix12

what we got last night


----------



## TPCLandscaping

we got about 3", then a good coating of freezing rain and heavy winds. Anything that didn't have snow was a skating rink. 

Of course wouldn't my sander die during an icing event! I think the auger motor has a bad spot in it.

My tailgate salter came in handy, went through 20 (50lb) bags of salt. 

I really want a nice snow event, I'm so sick of this mix crap!


----------



## xgiovannix12

TPCLandscaping;1918632 said:


> we got about 3", then a good coating of freezing rain and heavy winds. Anything that didn't have snow was a skating rink.
> 
> Of course wouldn't my sander die during an icing event! I think the auger motor has a bad spot in it.
> 
> My tailgate salter came in handy, went through 20 (50lb) bags of salt.
> 
> I really want a nice snow event, I'm so sick of this mix crap!


Yep Looks like Im getting a lake effect storm tomorrow into tues


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Temperature drop is going to be crazy


----------



## Stik208

Jtv, the new Chevy looks good.


----------



## snowplower1

You think the fast temp drop will make for ice? Roads in my area are still wet so I'm wondering if it'll be icy. I'll be out checking in the am


----------



## Sprag-O

Got about 6" up here, barely got above freezing this afternoon and has been raining since last night. 1/4" of ice on all the snow. 

Back under freezing, raining and snowing, will see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## xgiovannix12

We are having an rain ice mix right now Might be another sloppy push tomorrow morning


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Dusting of snow up here right now.


----------



## Snoviper

Expecting some lake effect here in Syracuse, not sure how much yet. They say possibly a few inches in the city but depends on where the lake effect band lingers.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

After this year I'm done plowing in Syracuse !!

Should of stayed at Budweiser lmao

I got 6+ at home plowed it during the storm and it's a fine light flake that taste like lake


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Stik208;1918681 said:


> Jtv, the new Chevy looks good.


Thanks! I scraped stuff off with it the last storm but the old truck is set up better so the new truck might just be a backup truck for now.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Winter Weather Advisories have been expanded slightly northward. In these areas, a trace to one tenth of an inch of ice accretion from freezing rain is expected Monday. Elsewhere, snowfall amounts of 1 to 4 inches are expected. The precipitation is expected to develop after midnight tonight in the form of snow. In the advisory area, the snow is expected to change to sleet and freezing rain during Monday morning. Please anticipate hazardous travel conditions for the Monday morning commute, and be safe!

















we will see what happens


----------



## xgiovannix12

Possible storm for sunday?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

xgiovannix12;1929498 said:


> Possible storm for sunday?


I'm hearing something about it. Looks terrible, rain and 40 changing to snow with temperatures going through the teens.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## grandview

Winds are changing there, Maybe Silver will be caught up in them


----------



## xgiovannix12

this winters a dud


----------



## TPCLandscaping

raining a little bit here….i want snow i want snow!


----------



## xgiovannix12

started snowing here once it got dark . only a coating so far tho


----------



## TPCLandscaping

hope that moves this way.. it didn't start raining here until about 5:30


----------



## xgiovannix12

another small one


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I give up lol


----------



## xgiovannix12

TPCLandscaping;1936438 said:


> I give up lol


I hear ya

Updated map 









who knows it might push our way  Im still not connecting my blade :laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping

2-3"...better than nothing!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Talking about a big one for early next week....


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1937504 said:


> Talking about a big one for early next week....


I hope so We only got an inch non of my triggers were set. I decided to install the new fan clutch on my rig because the other one was getting weaker


----------



## xgiovannix12

come on mother nature hit use with a week of snow  maybe more I Dont care right now I just want snow


----------



## xgiovannix12

My wish must of came true


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Hasn't come true yet...

Remember, Friday night this storm was so far south they were calling for sunshine. If it can shift north and west that fast it can sure shift back south just as fast. With the new truck I don't even sweat these storms anymore so hit or miss doesn't matter to me.


----------



## xgiovannix12

we will see Here is another model


----------



## Stik208

I took Tuesday off from work, so this better happen ha. These were the storms I used to hate when I had my Ranger plowing. I'd like to get back into doing it myself again but I don't know how much I'd want to do with insurance costs being rather high and I would more than likely have to invest in a 3/4 ton vs my 1/2. I'm not sure if you've seen the price of used trucks. Tough choices ha.


----------



## xgiovannix12

What happen to that dodge in your avatar ?


----------



## Stik208

That's my man Birddseed's jalopy.


----------



## xgiovannix12

oh I see hes subbing for you now  must be making good profits with his pricing


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Screw plowing I'm gonna start a severe weather driver training school! And just in case I'll add a zombie apocalypse course too boot!


----------



## Mholubek

Zombies. ...snow storm....I'm IN!!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'm gonna move out of state. When did it become necessary for New Yorkers to panic about SNOW??? Being tough in the winter was the one thing we had over Texas.


----------



## xgiovannix12

just started snowing here BE safe every 1 and watch out for idiots on the road


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Most of these idiots on the road today would of **** in 76 77 78 years!

My mom in a kings wood estate would drive in snow up to her hood without batting an eye!

I remember being on a back road one time, plow coming at us, which was a releif because the big old 400 was pushing thru the snow for mikes and the plow turned down a side street! Mom just punched it and blew thru the 6' pile of snow it left us to eat!

She got stuck once it was about a 10' tall drift she blasted thru ! Car got sideways when the drift just kept on going!

We all climbed out the back window!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

A bust perhaps? Starting to look like it!


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1939997 said:


> A bust perhaps? Starting to look like it!


yea i was thinking the same its been snowing lighty tho


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Scaled way back on the forecast.


----------



## Stik208

8-16", 6-10",1-3" now. Well this is a terrible fail.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Updated map as of 22 mins ago


----------



## grandview

What do you think?


----------



## Stik208

I put in 5 hours so far, I'll be going back out shortly for clean up.


----------



## xgiovannix12

grandview;1940632 said:


> What do you think?


What I think


----------



## JTVLandscaping

grandview;1940632 said:


> What do you think?


I wanted to see him in an orange suit...


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Stik208;1940749 said:


> I put in 5 hours so far, I'll be going back out shortly for clean up.


Gonna go back out 12-12:30...drifted walks, lots, and everything needs deicing.


----------



## Lee Vitalone

*No Snow!*

50 west of Syracuse- nothing! Been out 3 times all season so far. For 9 yrs, I had a plow-did a shared driveway for my neighbors, free. Then lost my truck in a repo due to illness. SOB buys a plow and all of a sudden, I'm an enemy! 4 years I struggled with a blower trying to keep my lot/driveway clean. MY poor tenants were having a heck of a time. Now, I invest again, go in the hole (had to buy a new truck, after paying off the Jeep, and no dam snow!!:realmad:


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Lee Vitalone;1941125 said:


> 50 west of Syracuse- nothing! Been out 3 times all season so far. For 9 yrs, I had a plow-did a shared driveway for my neighbors, free. Then lost my truck in a repo due to illness. SOB buys a plow and all of a sudden, I'm an enemy! 4 years I struggled with a blower trying to keep my lot/driveway clean. MY poor tenants were having a heck of a time. Now, I invest again, go in the hole (had to buy a new truck, after paying off the Jeep, and no dam snow!!:realmad:


I bought my new truck for bigger storms, the old truck has the spreader so if I'm just hitting everything once it makes sense to use it, use the new one for the multi-trip storms...and well, you know how this winter's been.


----------



## xgiovannix12

they are saying another 2 storms

here is the 1st one they are predicting


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'm fine with 3" every 2 days. ..easy money!


----------



## xgiovannix12

they are saying a larger storm for early next week


----------



## TPCLandscaping

xgiovannix12;1941383 said:


> they are saying another 2 storms
> 
> here is the 1st one they are predicting


how do you get that map?


----------



## xgiovannix12

TPCLandscaping;1941722 said:


> how do you get that map?


links on the bottom of the map


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I tried the weather.gov link. Couldn't find it


----------



## xgiovannix12

i normally get them from the facebook page


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'll check it out


----------



## JTVLandscaping

TPCLandscaping;1941788 said:


> I tried the weather.gov link. Couldn't find it


You're probably NWS Burlington though


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Yeah most likely


----------



## Sprag-O

What they say we're going to get...


----------



## xgiovannix12

our map did not change much


----------



## Sprag-O

Getting storm alerts from my weather station...

Barometer is dropping fast.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Updated map


----------



## Sprag-O

Just got upgraded from 1-3" to 3-6" overnight, then 1-3" tomorrow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

going to be busy With all the drifting and this upcoming storm


----------



## xgiovannix12

updated map


----------



## JTVLandscaping

It's gonna be a nasty one


----------



## Stik208

It's the 3-6" and under snowfalls that make me miss my own customers, but not these. I'll work for someone


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I was surprised when i did billing for last month… some places i sanded 10 times last month! 
This new storm looks like a 3-5 for us… I'm going to plan for 2" lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Everyone do ok?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

went out 3 times… never seen it snow when its so cold.. it was -1 to 1 all day. Nice easy fluffy snow to push.. hopefully no heavy winds for a little while or we'll be dealing some major drifting for weeks


----------



## Sprag-O

Got 5-8" up here, looking at 3-5" more today.


----------



## Sprag-O

Banks are getting a little tall at home.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Got pretty busy this week. Lots of drifts to clean as well. Im not sure what we are getting tonight into tomorrow


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I switched trucks yesterday and the one that sat all night felt like I was pushing jelly through the hydraulics. Luckily everything was plowed and I was just salting because I couldn't stand how slow it dropped. Too cold for snow work.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We only got a foot but we can make some huge piles with that !!
Not bad I got 22 hours out of it and it's snowing again


----------



## Sprag-O

We were told 1-3", ended up with a foot, still snowing...

Piles are getting pretty big around the house.



















Had to get the tractor out to save myself a few times tonight, got a little overzealous back blading, and buried it a few times.


----------



## xgiovannix12

they say 1-3 here too they did not release any maps and its snowing like a hell hole here....


----------



## Mholubek

Weather man is calling for a weekend full of white gold.
I heard this a.m 8+ total from fri-sunday night....I'm sure it'll change again 3 times b4 it even begins..


----------



## Mholubek

8-12 from Saturday til Monday.
(Accu weather alerts on my phone)


----------



## xgiovannix12

indeed the piles are getting big










no models released for this storm yet.... They are afraid of being wrong I guess


----------



## xgiovannix12

Look at that they released a map


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## TPCLandscaping

we are in a winter storm warning now. probably an inch on the ground and not snowing here. Looks like more may be coming this way.


----------



## Mholubek

Had a few inches this morning here.(2/3")

3-4" in the hills.

Nothing exciting down here.more to come tonight there saying


----------



## Sprag-O

We got ~3" yesterday, and another 2-3" overnight so far.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Cleaned up about 2 inches this morning.


----------



## DieselSlug

Missing my plow truck big time..

The snapper blower is running now. Will be its first real test here.


----------



## Sprag-O

Starting to get freezing rain up here now, it's 1.8F out there.


----------



## xgiovannix12

woke up from a nap its currently snowing but not a whole lot.. I wonder whats going to happen because there is not much on the radar


----------



## precisioncare

xgiovannix12;1951970 said:


> woke up from a nap its currently snowing but not a whole lot.. I wonder whats going to happen because there is not much on the radar


What elevation are you in summit?


----------



## xgiovannix12

2000 ft Im a lot higher then that tho


----------



## DieselSlug

Cleared the drive of about 4". Not doing much out there now.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Made a run at the places I keep open 24 hours, snowing out...3 or 4" since last night. Took advantage of the time and pushed some banks back. They say it'll stay pretty light through the night so I'm comfortable with a 3am start. 

The snow is one thing but I saw the forecast low temperatures in Albany next weekend are -30. All time lowest in Albany is -28.


----------



## xgiovannix12

we got around 6 inches so far I passed by most of my harder accounts Might head out around 4 am depends how much we get.


----------



## DieselSlug

Some pictures of the f150 on the snowbank and one this morning after I got to work.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I dont understand people who go out after all these accounts, then don't know how to take care of them. Got a call today from a local manufacturer looking for me to get their parking lot cleaned back up. The guy that was doing it was pushing snow into the loading docks and piling it up against the building. Left his trails all over and never cleaned anything up. He's traveling from 30 minutes away (on good roads to do this property). In way over his head. Yes I'm priced high, yes i have fancy new equipment and guys that love to work! 

end of rant.. now i need to figure out how to give this place a price since they've already paid this guy his contract and he won't answer their phone calls


----------



## xgiovannix12

I just picked up another driveway the other day and the client is already getting on my nerves HEs an downstater and wants me to txt him before doing the driveway ... I txt him and he said wait till tonight WELL guess what I do the driveway when I wanna do it its going to cost the same any ways WHY Force my truck and why pass by the account then back track to do his account....

Rant over I also blew a angle ram seal....


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## Stik208

I'd take snows like this every couple days vs 12'+ storms, well minus the obscene wind.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'd like at least one 12" storm this season!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Stik208;1959383 said:


> I'd take snows like this every couple days vs 12'+ storms, well minus the obscene wind.


Ill take the 12 + inch storms any day of the week but this wind sucks


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Had the stomach flu for this one, hit me while I was warming the truck up Sunday morning. I made it an hour before I stopped back home and passed out on the floor. My dad grabbed my brother-in-law and they took care of my larger accounts and I was finally able to go out overnight for a few hours to do driveways. Luckily nobody had to go anywhere on Sunday. The one good thing about the driveways I have is they know I have priorities above them and they don't mind waiting, they just like me that much I guess. I feel bad because my dad hasn't plowed snow in 30 years and he's going to sites that are littered with poorly parked cars, 3' drifts and nowhere to put any more snow. The walkways are piled higher than the blower can throw it in some spots and he doesn't even know the site when there's no snow on it. My tendency to keep track of my driveways in my head and not on paper made it impossible for anyone to cover my driveways. I've just had enough. Bad storm, Learned some hard lessons about running a business with this one, and I'll definitely be restructuring before next season. Let's just get through this relentless year...hope spring comes soon, I'm ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1961150 said:


> Had the stomach flu for this one, hit me while I was warming the truck up Sunday morning. I made it an hour before I stopped back home and passed out on the floor. My dad grabbed my brother-in-law and they took care of my larger accounts and I was finally able to go out overnight for a few hours to do driveways. Luckily nobody had to go anywhere on Sunday. The one good thing about the driveways I have is they know I have priorities above them and they don't mind waiting, they just like me that much I guess. I feel bad because my dad hasn't plowed snow in 30 years and he's going to sites that are littered with poorly parked cars, 3' drifts and nowhere to put any more snow. The walkways are piled higher than the blower can throw it in some spots and he doesn't even know the site when there's no snow on it. My tendency to keep track of my driveways in my head and not on paper made it impossible for anyone to cover my driveways. I've just had enough. Bad storm, Learned some hard lessons about running a business with this one, and I'll definitely be restructuring before next season. Let's just get through this relentless year...hope spring comes soon, I'm ready to throw in the towel.


that sucks man I got frostbite on 6 of my fingers this pass storm... The windchill got me when I was fixing the base o ring on my pump on my route...


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'm sure if we got a week with no snow, I'd be fine to plow another month straight. Trying to balance the plowing with a regular job is proving difficult. I'd like a warm weekend day to catch up on some regular maintenance because without a shop, the only time I'm working in this cold is when something breaks. 

How frustrating is that? Replacing an O-ring when the wind chill was more than 30 below. Of course you can't wear gloves, but with those temperatures you really can't NOT wear gloves either. Frostbite is serious stuff.


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1961434 said:


> I'm sure if we got a week with no snow, I'd be fine to plow another month straight. Trying to balance the plowing with a regular job is proving difficult. I'd like a warm weekend day to catch up on some regular maintenance because without a shop, the only time I'm working in this cold is when something breaks.
> 
> How frustrating is that? Replacing an O-ring when the wind chill was more than 30 below. Of course you can't wear gloves, but with those temperatures you really can't NOT wear gloves either. Frostbite is serious stuff.


gloves were on and off for that job... But I didnt notice till I got into the truck that my fingers were so white they looked dead. Once they warmed up they swelled up and started to hurt.

They still hurt everything I do with them including typing. could of been worse I think this is stage 1


----------



## TPCLandscaping

JTVLandscaping;1961434 said:


> I'm sure if we got a week with no snow, I'd be fine to plow another month straight. Trying to balance the plowing with a regular job is proving difficult. I'd like a warm weekend day to catch up on some regular maintenance because without a shop, the only time I'm working in this cold is when something breaks.
> 
> How frustrating is that? Replacing an O-ring when the wind chill was more than 30 below. Of course you can't wear gloves, but with those temperatures you really can't NOT wear gloves either. Frostbite is serious stuff.


I do this as my regular job, i have no issues with getting snow every day. ..just saying


----------



## precisioncare

Hey Giovanni... What does the map show for today-tomorrow?
Sounds like something this weekend?


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## aloe

precisioncare;1961704 said:


> Hey Giovanni... What does the map show for today-tomorrow?
> Sounds like something this weekend?


I've heard anywhere from 1-3 & 3-9. Sunday looks like a mix/ice event on top of some snow. All I know is that I'm tired!!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'm getting used to these little snows, I'm done my accounts in about 4 hours. Then we hang around the shop the rest of the day shooting darts lol. Had to go out yesterday and today to deal with blowing snow. Pulled a Jeep Grand Cherokee out of the ditch on the way home due to about a foot of snow drifted across the road. Must have been 30mph winds last night.


----------



## precisioncare

Sounds like 3-6 tomorrow afternoon through Sunday morning...I like when it snows sat night, no rush for clean ups on sun morn. Take care of the ones that open early and not feel so rushed.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

precisioncare;1964360 said:


> Sounds like 3-6 tomorrow afternoon through Sunday morning...I like when it snows sat night, no rush for clean ups on sun morn. Take care of the ones that open early and not feel so rushed.


same here, i like those


----------



## JTVLandscaping

TPCLandscaping;1961562 said:


> I do this as my regular job, i have no issues with getting snow every day. ..just saying


I used to do it as my only job, and will again some day...I just wrote up the monthly bills and I'm happy again, it can keep snowing now.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

JTVLandscaping;1964404 said:


> I used to do it as my only job, and will again some day...I just wrote up the monthly bills and I'm happy again, it can keep snowing now.


We all have rough days. I looked at what i invoiced the last two months and I'm trying to figure out where it is haha


----------



## JTVLandscaping

This storm looks perfect, 3-6"...Ending by daybreak...mid 30s Sunday afternoon with some sun and rain showers....I'm so tired of trying to salt when it's -10. I'm excited to scrape it all clean, dump a bunch of salt and watch the Daytona 500 without concern. If it's 35 degrees it can't drift, and that's a huge load off my mind since I maintain almost a 1/2 mile of walkways in addition to what I plow.


----------



## Lee Vitalone

50 miles out of the Cuse- effing cold!!!! We are experiencing bad water main breaks due to the cold, last night, my street was a river, literally-up over the curbs, and down all the way to a major thoroughfare. It seems a 4 ft. main broke just up the street a few houses. I had 2 apartments that the tenants could not get home. But, by Am they had it all cleaned up. Never saw a water break that bad!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

My little village is up to 8 so far this week. There's only 2 DPW guys so they called in an excavation company and they're handling them all now. I'd hate to see the price tag on that


----------



## xgiovannix12

mother nature is sending us more white stuff










Bring it on


----------



## Stik208

Im ok with this one haha.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Stik208;1971044 said:


> Im ok with this one haha.


im ok with all of them as long as they make me money payup


----------



## precisioncare

I'm ready to go again, just needed some time to catch up on repairs/service. As much as I love the snow, it sure has been nice to see the sun shine!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Less than an inch for Us


----------



## precisioncare

TPCLandscaping;1971069 said:


> Less than an inch for Us


Where you located?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

The break was just what I needed. Tonight is the first Saturday night in a long time without snow, so I'll be drinking some beers...next week looks busy.


----------



## xgiovannix12

they updated the totals


----------



## xgiovannix12

3 more inches what you guys think


----------



## xgiovannix12

2 inches every 1


----------



## xgiovannix12

accumulation map they released a few hours ago .. I think its going to stay rain...


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Salted a little this morning, had icy walkways. Could be like this on and off all week it sounds.


----------



## precisioncare

Did you albany guys see any accumulation today?


----------



## xgiovannix12

coating here Im about an hour away


----------



## Mholubek

Schenectady....dusting


----------



## precisioncare

The radar looked like snow/snow shower for most of the day, just curious if it stuck...hopefully things are winding down for the year but I have yet to take sanders out for good and clean them for the final time!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Coating Saturday morning, then it snowed pretty heavily Saturday night. So I salted everything Sunday morning, then we got a little Monday morning.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Hopefully this crap is done!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

snowed all day nothing stuck... I took plow and ballast off the truck a few days ago lol


----------



## zjfisher

JTVLandscaping;1989788 said:


> Coating Saturday morning, then it snowed pretty heavily Saturday night. So I salted everything Sunday morning, then we got a little Monday morning.


was wondering what going rates in albany were? Im about an hour south of you in the town of ulster.thanks


----------



## Stik208

There was so much rain, boooooooooo


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Wait till the hurricane comes


----------



## grandview

TPCLandscaping;2032723 said:


> Wait till the hurricane comes


Cuomo out of town?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Maybe he'll get swept away in some flood waters


----------



## DieselSlug

December 17th and no new thread for Upstate.. This sucks


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Pretty depressing season


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We're expected to get 2' this weekend not even looking forward to it anymore


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Picked up my new spreader this morning, now you know it won't snow!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

JTVLandscaping;2077303 said:


> Picked up my new spreader this morning, now you know it won't snow!
> 
> View attachment 148598


It's snowing like a ***** here!!


----------



## TPCLandscaping

IPLOWSNO;2077341 said:


> It's snowing like a ***** here!!


You ever hear of Midstate lawn and tree?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

TPCLandscaping;2077354 said:


> You ever hear of Midstate lawn and tree?


Is it in Pulaski or Scriba I forget but thinking its Scriba


----------



## TPCLandscaping

Their address says Mexico. I'm subbing for a dollar general up here for them


----------



## xgiovannix12

My seasonals are paying good but my other contracts are not LOl


----------



## IPLOWSNO

TPCLandscaping;2077366 said:


> Their address says Mexico. I'm subbing for a dollar general up here for them


Yes it kind of is lol on ct rt 1

Did you plow today? We're getting it and that lot sucks out loud hope you got removal in your bid!! There's no place to put it and when the roof unloads it gets nasty quick!!
Every year there's a new guy there watch your ass!!


----------



## DieselSlug

We got maybe a flake or two out of it..


----------



## TPCLandscaping

IPLOWSNO;2077384 said:


> Yes it kind of is lol on ct rt 1
> 
> Did you plow today? We're getting it and that lot sucks out loud hope you got removal in your bid!! There's no place to put it and when the roof unloads it gets nasty quick!!
> Every year there's a new guy there watch your ass!!


Actually.. i don't plow anywhere near there. They hired me to plow a Dollar General up here on Rt 11 in Champlain. Just plow, no sand/salt and no walkways.. I'm thinking they bid all the Dollar Generals and now just sub out everything.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

TPCLandscaping;2078838 said:


> Actually.. i don't plow anywhere near there. They hired me to plow a Dollar General up here on Rt 11 in Champlain. Just plow, no sand/salt and no walkways.. I'm thinking they bid all the Dollar Generals and now just sub out everything.


Oh lol you dodged that bullet,, yea probably do they only have a few trucks at their lot and they are beaters lol


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## precisioncare

Should be a fun one


----------



## FredG

That freezing rain sucks, Could cause damage and power outages. Looks to be somewhat light in my area.


----------



## precisioncare

FredG;2082282 said:


> That freezing rain sucks, Could cause damage and power outages. Looks to be somewhat light in my area.


For us it will be the first time out...not the best way to start for the new guy. Hope he's a quick learner!


----------



## xgiovannix12

precisioncare;2082290 said:


> For us it will be the first time out...not the best way to start for the new guy. Hope he's a quick learner!


good luck


----------



## truckitup

precisioncare;2082290 said:


> For us it will be the first time out...not the best way to start for the new guy. Hope he's a quick learner!


LMAO.... They are calling for 5-8 inches in Webster Ny of **** snow then freezing rain on top of that. Not what I was hopping for 1st time out. I hope it just rains..


----------



## FredG

precisioncare;2082290 said:


> For us it will be the first time out...not the best way to start for the new guy. Hope he's a quick learner!


This will be my first time out to.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Did everyone have fun this week?


----------



## TPCLandscaping

#*÷£#*#*,/*/.....comprende


----------



## RonWin

*** the snow, contracts baby


----------



## Sprag-O

Been crazy here, woke up Monday at 5am, finally got to sleep Wednesday at 9pm.
We got 12+ inches with layers of freezing, and hours of rain over two days.


----------



## FredG

Had if pretty easy here, Just salted a couple. You guys no how it is, Seasonal crying with 2'' trigger expecting no tolerance service because of no snowfall. payup


----------



## xgiovannix12

i got 3 seasonals call me crying that's the way it goes right?


----------



## FredG

xgiovannix12;2085997 said:


> i got 3 seasonals call me crying that's the way it goes right?


Funny thing they always ask for the option of per trip at bid time. But always prefer seasonal, The dedicated equipment is on site and all liability's in place. We have seen no more than a 1/2 inch of freezing rain.

I salted, He thought I should of plowed. He thought different when I told him your boss wanted a 2'' trigger and that what the contract states. Next season I will see if his boss wants a no tolerance bid. Maybe he will keep a better eye on his dog.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I had an itchy salt trigger hand so I over spread...which I guess is normal for every first storm.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i love rain


----------



## FredG

JTVLandscaping;2086106 said:


> I had an itchy salt trigger hand so I over spread...which I guess is normal for every first storm.


Ya I over spread to, Mainly to make sure the spreader was okay and set correctly. In fact I got my brass broke by a few of my friend.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Thunder, lightning, and hail today...good for seasonals. 

I was getting salt on Friday afternoon and there was a guy ahead of me getting salt on loan because he's a sub and only gets paid for the hours he works so he had no money. Seems like a tough way to run a business. It costs money to be ready, I don't know how subs/per push guys are surviving this year. Reminds me of a couple years ago, I was at Applebee's talking to a guy about plowing. I mentioned how after the season we were having, everyone would want seasonal contracts the next year. He laughed and said "They ain't gettin' em!" I wonder how he's doing now.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I'm pretty happy I have a good mix of both..keeping the bills paid but missing the extra.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well, it looks like its about time!


----------



## ShawcrossSR

Have almost 3 feet on tug hill from the last 2 days. Making up for lost time lol


----------



## A&MLawn&Snow

Finally got to push some real snow around this season, not that wet snot they give fancy names like "sleet".


----------



## seville009

ShawcrossSR;2094017 said:


> Have almost 3 feet on tug hill from the last 2 days. Making up for lost time lol


Only got maybe 5" from this "storm" just south of Syracuse. Alot of wind, so most of it just drifted around.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

seville009;2094766 said:


> Only got maybe 5" from this "storm" just south of Syracuse. Alot of wind, so most of it just drifted around.


Yeah it was a super narrow lake effect band didn't make it very far north of the hill either


----------



## TPCLandscaping

We barely got an inch


----------



## ShawcrossSR

We've had a decent amount accumulate. Snowing hard again as we speak here east of lake ontario.


----------



## FredG

Good for you, Make some long waited $$$, Parking Area looks good, Good Job.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

FredG;2095037 said:


> Good for you, Make some long waited $$$, Parking Area looks good, Good Job.


Yeah it's about time, and thanks!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I drove out of a whiteout to go to my daughters new house to teach her how to run her snowblower,

I hate leaving my house in the dark lol if I can't do it in daylight I don't want to do it anymore, too many years spent plowing at night lmao
Anyway I'm a mile away to hear her neighbor cleaned her driveway!!
Atleast I got hers running and taught her how it worked,

I plowed mine this morning lol


----------



## ShawcrossSR

IPLOWSNO;2095279 said:


> I drove out of a whiteout to go to my daughters new house to teach her how to run her snowblower,
> 
> I hate leaving my house in the dark lol if I can't do it in daylight I don't want to do it anymore, too many years spent plowing at night lmao
> Anyway I'm a mile away to hear her neighbor cleaned her driveway!!
> Atleast I got hers running and taught her how it worked,
> 
> I plowed mine this morning lol


Hahaha have to love your kids!!!!! That's funny, that will probably be my daughter in about 15 years


----------



## aloe

this winter is killing me! the only good thing about it is that I dont have a new truck & plow payment! kept the old truck & found an MD 68 for $25 more than I sold my fisher for!


----------



## flips87chevy

It has been rough this year only one plowable event so far. I'm up here by lake placid and a lot of guys are getting out of plowing after this season. The only thing keeping me going are my seasonal accounts.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I don't see the problem. My accounts are paying. Glad I only took on about 6 residential places. Commercial can have its plus sides. Oh and 2 of my per push places are zero tolerance so even a dusting and I get to either put material down or plow and get paid


----------



## TPCLandscaping

flips87chevy;2096343 said:


> It has been rough this year only one plowable event so far. I'm up here by lake placid and a lot of guys are getting out of plowing after this season. The only thing keeping me going are my seasonal accounts.


 if guys are pulling out, time for you to step up and take over. If one season of lacking snow puts someone out of business they probably shouldn't be in business. 
Where do you plow around placid? My awesome insurance lady is in Placid. I also have a camp up in fish creek


----------



## FredG

flips87chevy;2096343 said:


> It has been rough this year only one plowable event so far. I'm up here by lake placid and a lot of guys are getting out of plowing after this season. The only thing keeping me going are my seasonal accounts.


I can understand your feelings, Let the other guys get out they maybe blowing smoke to chase everybody away, I don't think one light winter would be enough for me to call it quits, This has happened before light snowfalls. Start concentrating on your summer operations maybe you will get a early start. Ride the storm out the chances of this happening again are slim to none.


----------



## flips87chevy

I plow the Wilmington, Jay, Upper Jay areas near whiteface mountain. This is my fourth year plowing under my own business. I do mostly higher end vacation rentals seasonally with half a dozen per push residentials to fill out the route. My insurance lady is in placid as well. And I go kayaking at fish creek and the surrounding ponds a lot in the summer.


----------



## flips87chevy

FredG;2096354 said:


> I can understand your feelings, Let the other guys get out they maybe blowing smoke to chase everybody away, I don't think one light winter would be enough for me to call it quits, This has happened before light snowfalls. Start concentrating on your summer operations maybe you will get a early start. Ride the storm out the chances of this happening again are slim to none.


. I'm not complaining lol. My equipment has never been this well maintained.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I kinda wish I didn't buy a new spreader this year...I can't stand buying something and not using it.


----------

